# Slowing down a fast canter?



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, I ride this horse in my lessons who picks up a really fast canter on the left rein and is hard to slow. I get nervous now when I pick up his canter so I think he picks up on that an goes faster. No matter when I try and half halt him, it doesn't work. I lose my position and heels and my stirrups. Plus, I get really nervous and sometimes lose control.

Its getting better, but I would really like to learn how to slow and controll him better.

Thanks!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Spiraling circles works really well. Start on a 20m circle and then use your leg to push him spiraling inward to make the circle smaller than outward to take it back to a 20m circle. Keep his shoulder up and ask for him to stay arced with the circle. 

However you may want to work on your position first so that you can efficiently do the above (or other) exercises. Do you have someone who could have you on a lunge line at the canter so you could focus on your position rather than the horse?


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks! 

I have been on a lunge line, and every time I get my position right because I know my trainer is holding on. When I canter by myself I loose the confidece because I'm scared he is going to fast canter again. I get nervous and Im pretty sure he takes advantage of that.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

YOu just need to learn to breathe more, the more you get worried and tense up, the worse it will get. You could try using your seat as a bit of leverage, by leaning back slightly in the canter you can slow your horse down, I have to do it whenever Lottie starts rushing. It works for me anyway. Just keep leaning back until you feel him start to slow. You could also look at the way he's making a transition to canter, if he's doing it from a rushed trot then he is already going to be on the forehand and unbalanced, which will make him faster. Try asking for a half halt in the trot before you give the canter aid, that should balance him up a bit


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ask your trainer if you can ride another horse for a lesson to see if the same thing happens. It sounds like a balance problem to me. Could be you or could be him. If you have the same problem with a different horse then it's probably you. If you don't then its probably him, in which case you will need to work harder at balancing him correctly on that lead (keeping him from falling to the inside). SDs spiraling exercise would be great for that issue.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks!

I rode another horse for a while and she didn't speed up and it was a pretty goof relaxed canter that got me enjoying cantering again  I am pretty sure it is that he is on the forehand and unbalanced which makes him fight the bit. 

How do I get him to work from his back legs and less from his front? Do I have to collect him? How would I do that?

Thanks!


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

I would personally have the horse run more. Maybe have someone who is comfortable cantering canter the horse forever. Show the horse not use up his energy at the beginning because he doesn't know how long you're going to make him canter.

When you ride him yourself, make sure you can make him stop. Again, I love the one-rein stop. I've written about it in other threads. When he starts taking off with you or makes you uncomfortable, stop him. That'll teach him that if he goes too fast, you're going to stop him so he won't go faster.

This is just another suggestion to add to the list of others.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I can make him stop, just not with the reins...he wont listen t reins once in the canter.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

It does sound like a balance issue. He's probably a little weak or stiff on that side, and then it's magnified by your response of tightening up which only makes him more balanced. As hard as it may be, really try to sit tall, deep in the saddle and breathe. Sing if you have to, or tell yourself jokes. Just do whatever you have to in order to stay centered and relaxed.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Sometimes he picks up the canter without being asked. I try to get him to come back to a trot and start again on my aid but he won't listen so I let him go...that may be part of the problem right?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a lesson horse, right? I would hope that your instructor would see your horse cantering on his own and teach you how to correct that behavior. He should not be cantering on his own. Cantering is easier that trotting for horses, so if he's weak on that side, he going to choose to canter. The next time he tries to canter without being asked, take him back to a walk. Lesson horses like to test riders. Once you show you know the game, he should stop trying.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

She tells me to bring him back to a trot and canter him again when she sees it happen. He seems to sense she is watching and will come back down but sometimes she is watching another student and he gets away with it....I have been riding a different horse for lessons but I will be riding him for the show.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Ah, group lesson. That explains why she doesn't always stop it. Fair enough. Coming back to trot works too. Walk make a bigger impression, but just be consistent about bringing him back to trot and he should knock it off. Ironically canter-trot transitions are the best way to get a nicer canter out of him. Nicer canter's are easier to sit.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

My friend had told me to get a good set paced trot then sit up tall and swing my hips in the saddle harder to get a better canter....what do you think about that advice?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know about swinging your hips in the saddle. Your job is essentially to mirror his movement. If you move against his motion, he'll probably just get more stubborn. The cool thing about school horses is that they do know more than you. He knows the correct cues for a canter. He's just making you work for it to do it properly. Every time he pops into that unbalanced canter, he's telling you "nope, not quite right. Try again". Get a good balanced trot going, then sit your butt in the saddle, open your shoulders and stay balanced over your hips, slide that outside leg back a hair, squeeze with the inside one while releasing the inside rein just a tad, and off he'll go. If you do a balanced depart, you get a balanced canter. That's what he's trying to teach you.


----------



## IPHDA (Jun 7, 2009)

I f this is a lesson horse and it sounds like it is and it seems from the post that this is a horse issue and a training issue, and you are paying the coach? I would be asking them how to fix it, and if they can not fix it for you then I would be looking for a new coach/. Sorry for being blunt here but to many times riders like you get discouraged from riding by have poor help. 

enjoy the ride and good luck.
Rod


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

IPHDA said:


> I f this is a lesson horse and it sounds like it is and it seems from the post that this is a horse issue and a training issue, and you are paying the coach? I would be asking them how to fix it, and if they can not fix it for you then I would be looking for a new coach/. Sorry for being blunt here but to many times riders like you get discouraged from riding by have poor help.
> 
> enjoy the ride and good luck.
> Rod


I agree.

I would also bet dollars to donuts that WHERE you ask for the canter is at the start of a straight long side.:wink:


----------



## IPHDA (Jun 7, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> The cool thing about school horses is that they do know more than you. He knows the correct cues for a canter.


Not all school horses are that well trained, ) we would hope they were but it is always easier to blame the rider than a horse that is supposed to be trained. If she has little issue with a different horse I am going to give the rider the benefit of the doubt here.
I have judged way to many un broke horses that are used as school horses or sold as solid beginner horses to know that a good school horse is worth their weight in gold and a bad one is good for more advanced riders wanting to learn how to train a horse not just ride properly.


JMO
Rod


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

IPHDA said:


> Not all school horses are that well trained, ) we would hope they were but it is always easier to blame the rider than a horse that is supposed to be trained. If she has little issue with a different horse I am going to give the rider the benefit of the doubt here.
> I have judged way to many un broke horses that are used as school horses or sold as solid beginner horses to know that a good school horse is worth their weight in gold and a bad one is good for more advanced riders wanting to learn how to train a horse not just ride properly.
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree. Guess I was giving the edge to the horse in this case. Either he's perfectly capable a balanced canter and just wants some balance from his rider, or he is in need of some retraining. No way of knowing which it is. I've been on both types of horses. One school master would go around star gazing until I had every arm, leg, butt and stomach part in the proper alignment. Only then would he fall into perfect balance. Many others were simply not suitable to be school horses. I was lucky enough to know the difference between a good one and if I was paying to train someone else's horse. Hopefully it's the former with the OP. Perhaps she should ask to switch to another horse for awhile.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

IPHDA said:


> I f this is a lesson horse and it sounds like it is and it seems from the post that this is a horse issue and a training issue, and you are paying the coach? I would be asking them how to fix it, and if they can not fix it for you then I would be looking for a new coach/. Sorry for being blunt here but to many times riders like you get discouraged from riding by have poor help.
> 
> enjoy the ride and good luck.
> Rod


We recently switched instructors and I was riding a new horse. The new instructor hasn't yet seen me ride on this horse and will on Sunday.



Spyder said:


> I agree.
> 
> I would also bet dollars to donuts that WHERE you ask for the canter is at the start of a straight long side.:wink:


I usually ask for the canter at the beginning of a corner but when he picks it up himself it is wherever he wants to pick it up. Am I picking it up where I am supposed to? Or should I pick it up at a different spot?



IPHDA said:


> Not all school horses are that well trained, ) we would hope they were but it is always easier to blame the rider than a horse that is supposed to be trained. If she has little issue with a different horse I am going to give the rider the benefit of the doubt here.
> I have judged way to many un broke horses that are used as school horses or sold as solid beginner horses to know that a good school horse is worth their weight in gold and a bad one is good for more advanced riders wanting to learn how to train a horse not just ride properly.
> 
> 
> ...


Someone leases the school horse and she has been riding for 12 years. I have been watching her ride and the horse doesn't seem to do anything for her so I think it is my fault. I am not asking for the canter properly I guess or I get to stressed. Thanks for beleiving in me though  Plus the horse I am currently riding is an angel to everyone so no credit for me.

I will have to get a video up as soon as I can get someone to come down tot he barn and video tape.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

RockandRide said:


> I usually ask for the canter at the beginning of a corner but when he picks it up himself it is wherever he wants to pick it up. Am I picking it up where I am supposed to? Or should I pick it up at a different spot?
> .



As I suspected.

So you ask for a canter when there is a nice huge space for the horse to have.

This is what separates the beginner riders from those that think ahead.

A straight line is your horse's friend...a curved line is YOUR friend. 

So asking for a canter when coming into the *short side* ( or ends) of the arena limits the space available for the horse to run...count advantage to the rider. This also give the rider time to make adjustments should they choose to proceed down the longer side where the advantage goes to the horse. 

Be prepared to circle ANYWHERE along the long side to bring back the advantage to you. If the horse breaks canter DON'T rush it back but PICK your spot where YOU have the most advantage. And use the trot to gain control again.

This is called _thinking_ riding.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks! That makes sense! I learnt to just pick it up in a corner wherever the corner happens to be. If he breaks into a trot we were told to circle and pick up the canter again at a slower speed then when he breaks.


----------



## slowlopin (May 23, 2011)

Hi!

I bought a mare with this problem! She was the slowest calmest horse but once you asked to canter, hold on! heres what I did..
when they pick up the canter to fast try backing him up and asking him again and if he is still fast back him up again and ask. you might have to back him up quite a bit of times but it really works! they instead of half halts bump your inside rein 3 times then your outside rein 3 times. keep doing this till he slows down some and gives. once he gives you give!  I know of some other really good training exercises for slowing down the canter if you want them let me know!


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

First thing is to make sure you are asking correctly. I'm not saying you're not! I just wanted to suggest that.

Also, it seems like the horse is completely ignoring you, doing things he wants instead. When he canters _and you didn't ask him_, stop him. I personally love the one-rein stop as I'm sure I said. Get him to trot consistently then ask him to canter consistently. I think it is good to have a horse that is responsive to the reins at all gaits as well.

Also, I had the bad habit of picking up the canter at a certain spot. Not a good idea. Mix it up so the horse won't anticipate, like others have suggested. Hope he gets better.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

You should work on the trot with him more. You need to build your confidence.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

